# M3 SMG and valet parking.....



## Max (Mar 15, 2002)

If you go somewhere and valet park is the ONLY option, will these people be able to drive it? or can you insist on parking it yourself??
Has anyone had experience with this kind of a situation?

Thanx,
Max


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Max said:


> *If you go somewhere and valet park is the ONLY option, will these people be able to drive it? or can you insist on parking it yourself??
> Has anyone had experience with this kind of a situation?
> 
> Thanx,
> Max *


some people have printed out laminated cards like the tag the car came with. Others have simply parked for themselves with no problems.


----------



## tlaselva (Aug 21, 2002)

I would insist on parking it myself.
I'd tell them the tranny is an SMG and your not about to have to give the Valet a course in how to use it.

I once seen how valets drive cars for an evening at a function.
Ever since then, I wouldn't let them touch my car with a pole...:tsk:


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

I had to give a crash-course on E65 slush-box to 5(!) valets at a hotel we were staying in. It was "fun"  Otherwse...it's just a car. You've bought it to enjoy it, so enjoy


----------



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

rost12 said:


> *I had to give a crash-course on E65 slush-box to 5(!) valets at a hotel we were staying in. It was "fun"  Otherwse...it's just a car. You've bought it to enjoy it, so enjoy  *


yes, you have bought it to enjoy it not the valet person. They totally abuse cars and you wouldn't want to be stuck with having engine problems due to valet driver took it out for a spin.

raja


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

Max said:


> *If you go somewhere and valet park is the ONLY option, will these people be able to drive it? or can you insist on parking it yourself??
> Has anyone had experience with this kind of a situation?
> 
> Thanx,
> Max *


Funny you mention this now. There's an article in the current Roundel magazine (just got it a couple of days ago). It's about a new couple's experience withe thir new SMGII M3. They said that they would not in any way feel comforatble with leaving the car with a valet, seeing the learning curve they went through when they first drove the car. It's a pretty good article...


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

Max said:


> *If you go somewhere and valet park is the ONLY option, will these people be able to drive it? or can you insist on parking it yourself??
> Has anyone had experience with this kind of a situation?
> 
> Thanx,
> Max *


i usually just pay them (with a big tip too), and kindly ask if I could park myself. (i don't have and M3 tho, but that's what i do)


----------

